# Gamer-PC < 1000 €



## fensterkiller (16. März 2013)

*Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Also zuerst wollte ich fragen, ob diese Hardware-konfiguration in Ordnung ist ...

Prozessor: AMD FX-8350 (8x4 GHZ)
Kühler: Coolermaster Hyper TX3
RAM: 8 GB DDR3 1600 MHZ (4x2)
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon 7970 3072 MB (+ Never Settle Aktion)
Mainboard: ASUS M5A97 2.0
Festplatte 2000 GB SATA 3
Laufwerk: 22x DVD+/- Brenner
Netzteil: 630 W Thermaltake Berlin

Kiebel.de sagt 964,00 €.

Ich will damit aktuelle Spiele spielen und vielleicht in ein paar Jahren auch noch.


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Wenn du nur spielst würde ich den Intel i5 3570k plus Z77 board empfehlen.
Ein 630 Watt Netzteil brauchst du aber so oder so nicht und das Thermaltake ist auch nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## fensterkiller (16. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Ich wollte nämlich auch noch ein bisschen übertakten, deswegen das Netzteil


----------



## SpotlightXFX (16. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

CPU : i5 3570K
MB: Z77 Pro4 ASRock
RAM: 8GB 1600 ( 2x4GB)
GraKa: HD 7970 ( ASUS,GB,VTX,usw.)
NT: bequiet E9 480W 
Festplatte 2000 GB SATA 3
Laufwerk: 22x DVD+/- Brenner
Kühler: Macho HR-02 ( falls Platz )


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Als Netzteil reicht ein 450-500 Watt Markengerät wie das Straight E9.
Das Design des Thermaltake ist nicht so pralle. Außerdem ist es recht laut.


----------



## Legacyy (16. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Hi, beantworte doch mal bitte die Fragen hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html


----------



## fensterkiller (16. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Die Lautstärke ist mir egal. Mein altes MacBook hat mich abgehärtet


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Ändert nichts daran dass das Design eher für den Eimer ist.


----------



## Legacyy (16. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Naja, dann eben so:

CPU : i5 3570K
MB: Gigabyte Z77x D3H
RAM: 8GB 1600 G.Skill Ares
GraKa: HD 7970 (PoweColor, Sapphire), GTX670 (ASUS, Gigabyte, KFA²)
NT: bequiet E9 480W 
Festplatte 1000 GB SATA 3 Seagate 7200.14
Laufwerk: Lg95.. noch was...
Kühler: Macho HR-02 Rev. B.
Case: Bitfenix Shinobi


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (16. März 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> CPU : i5 3570K
> MB: Z77 Pro4 ASRock
> RAM: 8GB 1600 ( 2x4GB)
> GraKa: HD 7970 ( ASUS,GB,VTX,usw.)
> ...



HDD eine Seagate Barracuda,
Gehäuse ein Bitfenix Shinobi


----------



## fensterkiller (16. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Hmmm...  Selbst zusammenbasteln ist nichts für mich. Habt ihr Angebote die man sich (fast) komplett bestellen kann?


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Du kannst bei Hardwareversand einen Rechner konfigurieren und ihn dort zusammenbauen lassen. Du bekommst dann den fertigen Rechner zugeschickt.


----------



## fensterkiller (16. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Ja, ok


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Außerdem gibst du 1000€ aus. Da würde ich wollen dass der Rechner leise ist.


----------



## fensterkiller (16. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Ist die gut?
XFX BLACK DD RADEON 7970 1000M 3GB D5 2x mDP HDMI DVI


----------



## Legacyy (16. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Nö, wird zu heiß.
Lieber eine Sapphire 7970 oder PowerColor 7970 V3 (non-GHz).


----------



## SpotlightXFX (16. März 2013)

Nee , laut und heiß und sind sehr sehr ziggich ;D Nimm eine Gigabyte oder Asus oder VTX . Gibt sehr viele , aber XFX ist


----------



## Axonia (16. März 2013)

Schließe mit den beiden an. 

Hatte 3 mal exakt diese Karte. 
Alle drei laut und warm. 
Aber das schlimmste war, dass keine von denen die 1000mhz auch stabil durchgehalten haben. 
I wann sind sie immer abgestürzt. Bzw die Treiber. Vllt hatte ich nur Pech, aber auch ich Sage. Lieber Finger weg von XFX


----------



## fensterkiller (16. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Die beste von allen ist?


----------



## Legacyy (16. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Nee , laut und heiß und sind sehr sehr ziggich ;D Nimm eine Gigabyte oder Asus oder VTX . Gibt sehr viele , aber XFX ist


 Asus, Gigabyte und VTX3D haben alle gesperrte Spannung, also auch 



fensterkiller schrieb:


> Die beste von allen ist?


 Wie gesagt PowerColor oder Sapphire. Welche die besser gefällt.


----------



## fensterkiller (16. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Neue HW:

Prozessor: Intel Core i5-3570K Box, LGA1155
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z77X-D3H, Intel Z77, ATX
RAM: 8GB-Kit G.Skill Ares PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black, ohne Netzteil
Graka: Powercolor HD7970 3072MB DDR5
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L7 530 Watt
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
Lüfter: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW)

= 1.104,01


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Das L7 ist veraltet. Kauf dir das Straight E9 mit 450 Watt.


----------



## fensterkiller (16. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

= 1.144,82


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Du kannst das Asrock Z77 Pro4 nehmen.


----------



## fensterkiller (16. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

= 1.121,98   ... besser


----------



## fensterkiller (16. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Was ist mit dem be quiet! Shadow Rock PRO SR1 ?


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Der ist gut aber der Macho ist leiser.
Wenn du sparen musst kannst du eine AMD 7950 nehmen. Die kannst du in der Regel auf 7970 niveau takten.


----------



## fensterkiller (16. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Ich glaub ich nehm die Gigabyte Windforce 7970


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Aber gibts bei HWVersand auch die Spiele aus der Never Settle Aktion von AMD?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. März 2013)

fensterkiller schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich nehm die Gigabyte Windforce 7970



Die hat im gegensatz zur powercolor hd 7970 v3 nen gelockten vcore. Ausserdem kosten sie eh gleich viel, daher rate ich zur powercolor


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



fensterkiller schrieb:


> Aber gibts bei HWVersand auch die Spiele aus der Never Settle Aktion von AMD?


 
Hardwareversand macht da mit. Du kannst aber noch mal per Mail nachfragen eher du dort bestellst.


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Auf Hardwareversand.de kostet die Powercolor 493,01 € und die Gigabyte 355,94


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Ok. Das werde ich dann mal


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



fensterkiller schrieb:


> Auf Hardwareversand.de kostet die Powercolor 493,01 € und die Gigabyte 355,94


 
Fast 500€? Hast du dich nicht verguckt?


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Nein wirklich nicht!


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Du hast dich verguckt.
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - PowerColor Radeon HD 7970 V3, 3GB GDDR5


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Nein LINK


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Das ist das Referenzmodell. Das solltest du nicht kaufen.
Die von mir verlinkte Karte sollst du nehmen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. März 2013)

@fensterkiller: dein link führt zum maßlos überteuerten referenzdesign, das mit 8,4 sone in spielen daherkommt (das hört man auch durch die kopfhöref durch). Die von threshold verlinkte powercolor v3 ist die durchweg bessere wahl


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Ok gut


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Welches Gehäuse jetzt? Das Shinobi scheint nicht zu passen.

Prozessor: Intel Core i5-3570K Box, LGA1155
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Pro4, Sockel 1155, ATX
RAM: 16GB-Kit G.Skill Ares PC3-12800U CL9
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Series 200R, ATX, ohne Netzteil (?)
Graka: Powercolor HD7970 3072MB DDR5
Netzteil: Corsair Gaming Series GS600 2013 Edition 600W (?) (Ist billiger als das bequiet)
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
Lüfter: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW)
Laufwerk: LiteOn iHAS124-04 schwarz SATA


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. März 2013)

fensterkiller schrieb:


> Welches Gehäuse jetzt? Das Shinobi scheint nicht zu passen.
> 
> Prozessor: Intel Core i5-3570K Box, LGA1155
> Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Pro4, Sockel 1155, ATX
> ...



Wozu 16gb ram? 8gb reichen locker
Statt dem pro4 kannste auch das z77x d3h nehmen
Das 200r ist ok alternative: define r4 window oder tauron
Netzteil ist  bleib beim be quiet


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. März 2013)

Beim Netzteil bleibst du definitiv lieber bei dem be quiet. Oder willst du, dass dir die Bude abbrennt ?


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Ok


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Statt dem pro4 kannste auch das z77x d3h nehmen


 
Das Pro 4 hat er aus Kostengründen genommen wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Ich brauch eigentlich nur ein billiges Gehäuse. Zwar eins das nicht gleich nach dem Aufstellen zusammenklappt, aber eins das nicht viel kostet.


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Ja. Sollte nicht über 1000 € gehen. (=1.142,55 € bis jetzt)


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Wie wäre das? Hat auch USB 3.
Cooler Master Force 500 (FOR-500-KKN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. März 2013)

Gut und Günstig wären das BitFenix Shinobi oder das Xigmatek Asgard Pro. Darunter würde ich nicht gehen.


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 80+Gold  
Kostet 98,39


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. März 2013)

Dann nimm halt das 450er ohne Kabelmanagement. Nimm aber auf keinen Fall ein China-Böllet.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Dann nimm das ohne KM. Also das E9 mit 450 Watt.


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Ok, ich glaub das Coolermaster nehm ich ...


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Schau aber auch nach ob das dort lieferbar ist wo du bestellen willst.


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Das Netzteil gibts auf Hardwareversand nicht


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. März 2013)

Natürlich gibt es das E9 mit 450 Watt auf Hardwareversand


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Aber natürlich.
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-450W 80+Gold


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Die Suchfunktion verarscht mich


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Pro 4 hat er aus Kostengründen genommen wenn ich nicht irre.



Ah, stimmt ja


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Und das reicht auch aus mit der kompletten Hardware und ein bisschen übertakten?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. März 2013)

Ja. Außer du gehst unter die Liquid-Nitrogen-Bencher 

Da E9 reicht für fast jede Single-GPU aus


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Im PC Konfigurator kann ich jetzt nur noch dieses Referenzmodell von der Powercolor 7970 auswählen 
Vielleicht liegts am Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard Pro Midi-Tower - schwarz


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. März 2013)

Du sollst das Ganze nicht über den Konfigurator machen, einfach alles in den Warenkorb rein


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Du sollst doch den Konfigurator nicht benutzen. Der ist Schrott.
Einfach die Komponenten in den Warenkorb legen.


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Aber das wird doch dann nicht zusammengebaut, oder?


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Doch den Zusammenbau kannst du ebenfalls in den Warenkorb legen.


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Oh, super


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

hier ist der Link zum zusammenbau.
http://www.hardwareversand.de/Service/746/Rechner+-+Zusammenbau.article


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Ah. Jetzt komme ich auch auf 951.52


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Der Macho hat zwar Lieferzeit über 7 Tage, aber egal. Hauptsache leise uns kühl


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Den Macho musst du sowieso selbst einbauen. Den verbauen die nicht. Die bauen nur den Boxed ein.
Und da du den Macho selbst einbauen musst kannst du den Rechner auch gleich selbst zusammenbauen.


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Was ist mit dem? Thermalright Macho 120


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

? Ein Smiley?


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Wo hast du gelesen dass das besser ist?


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Bitte warten ...


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Ich werde den aber nicht selbst einbauen *alleskaputtmach*


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Wird der Thermalright Macho 120 wenigstens eingebaut?


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Nein. Die bauen maximal 400g Kühler ein. Selbst der Sella ist schwerer.
Oder du musst dir jemanden suchen der dir den Rechner zusammenbaut.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Ich versuchs mal selbst. Der Standardkühler ist doch auch nicht schlecht oder?


----------



## Shaav (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Doch


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Die ersten paar Tage wird das schon gehen. Hoffentlich.


----------



## Prieli (17. März 2013)

Wenn du ocen willst und den boxed kühler verwenden willst, wird dir der i5 gegrillt ^^


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



fensterkiller schrieb:


> Ich versuchs mal selbst. Der Standardkühler ist doch auch nicht schlecht oder?


 
Zum Übertakten natürlich nicht geeignet aber den kannst du im Bios so einstellen dass er leise ist und der ist auch recht einfach zu montieren.
Da musst du auch kein WLP auftragen. Die ist auf dem Kühler schon drauf. Einfach auf die CPU setzen und dann die Pins reindrücken dass er fest ist.


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Ne, Übertakten der CPU dann vorerst mal lassen


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Du kannst den Boxed nehmen und den benutzen und später den Macho einbauen wenn er lieferbar ist.
So schwer ist das mit dem Zusammenbauen nicht. Das kriegst du schon hin.


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Und was ist das?


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Ist bei dem Macho die WLP schon dabei?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



fensterkiller schrieb:


> Und was ist das?


 

So etwas kommt häufiger vor, besser als du baut den definitiv keiner zusammen !



fensterkiller schrieb:


> Ist bei dem Macho die WLP schon dabei?


 
Ja, die ist dabei.


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Ok, immer das MB ausbauen


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Habt ihr ein Gehäuse für mich, bei dem ich nicht alles ausbauen muss, um an das MB zu kommen?


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

... oder ein Video in dem erklärt wird wie man den Macho HR-02 auf das ASRock Z77 Pro4 Board baut?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Grundsätzlich alle die ein Loch hinten haben. Allerdings ist das weitaus schwerer als mit ausgebautem Mainboard.
Wie soll das Case denn ausschauen?


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Design fast egal. Aber mit Lüftern drin (1-2). Und kostengünstig soll es sein.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



fensterkiller schrieb:


> Ok, immer das MB ausbauen


 
Das macht die Sache einfacher.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Sharkoon Vaya , da musst das MB nicht ausbauen da hinten ja das Loch drinne ist 
Kühlereinbau-Videos findest du wie Sand am Meer  

Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEYlsaECWjs


----------



## blautemple (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Ich würde wenigstens das Shinobi bei einem 1000€ PC empfehlen


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Brauche ich unbedingt ein Laufwerk?


----------



## blautemple (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Das musst doch du wissen


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Nein brauche ich nicht! 
Ich habe sowieso noch ein Externes rumfliegen.


----------



## blautemple (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Na dann brauchst du keins


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Sooo...


Prozessor: Intel Core i5-3570K Box, LGA1155
MB: ASRock Z77 Pro4, Sockel 1155, ATX
RAM: 8GB-Kit G.Skill Ares PC3-17066U CL11-11-11-31
Netzteil: be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-450W 80+Gold
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
Graka: PowerColor Radeon HD 7970 V3, 3GB GDDR5
Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW)
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 - schwarz/grün/grün Window

+ Hardwareversand Zusammenbau

=  961,16 € (< 1000)

Beanstandungen / Verbesserungsvorschläge ?


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Sieht gut aus. Für das Case würde ich noch einen Lüfter mitbestellen.


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Enermax T.B.Silence 12x12cm ?


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Ja genau. Reicht völlig.


----------



## blautemple (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Jep der ist Top für den Preis


----------



## facehugger (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



fensterkiller schrieb:


> Beanstandungen / Verbesserungsvorschläge ?


 Du könntest auch über eine kaum langsamere:


Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan (Seite 7) - ComputerBase
aber unter Last effizientere und ab Werk schon recht leise GTX670 nachdenken:


EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW Signature 2, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (02G-P4-3677) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
KFA² GeForce GTX 670 EX OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (67NPH6DV6KVZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
dieser Luffi ist auch gut:


Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm (SY1225SL12L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## blautemple (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



facehugger schrieb:


> Du könntest auch über eine kaum langsamere:
> 
> 
> Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan (Seite 7) - ComputerBase
> ...


 
Eine GTX 670 wäre auch eine gute Wahl, nur muss man in diesem Forum teilweise schon Angst haben wenn man eine Nvidia vorschlägt


----------



## facehugger (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



blautemple schrieb:


> Eine GTX 670 wäre auch eine gute Wahl, nur muss man in diesem Forum teilweise schon Angst haben wenn man eine Nvidia vorschlägt


Isch abe keine Angst und wenn man aufs Gesamtpaket schaut, steht die grüne sehr gut da AMD hat natürlich einen Joker: never Settle...

Gruß


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Lieber die 7970 statt der 670, weil ich da kostenlose Spiele bekomme


----------



## blautemple (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



facehugger schrieb:


> Isch abe keine Angst und wenn man aufs Gesamtpaket schaut, steht die grüne sehr gut da AMD hat natürlich einen Joker: never Settle...
> 
> Gruß


 
Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung, aber teilweise wird es halt so dargestellt als wäre die HD 7970 wirklich merklich schneller


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



blautemple schrieb:


> Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung, aber teilweise wird es halt so dargestellt als wäre die HD 7970 wirklich merklich schneller


 
Wieso?
Sie ist merklich schneller.


----------



## blautemple (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Sie ist merklich schneller.


----------



## facehugger (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



fensterkiller schrieb:


> Lieber die 7970 statt der 670, weil ich da kostenlose Spiele bekomme


Wie gesagt, das Bundle lockt natürlich ungemein. *Ich* würde allerdings den Grakakauf nicht nur an den mitgelieferten Games ausmachen... Hier wären noch Vorschläge für ein gutes Case:


Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Fractal Design Define R4 Titanium Grey mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-TI-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sharkoon Tauron | Geizhals Deutschland
Enermax Ostrog Giant | Geizhals Deutschland
Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 schwarz, schallgedämmt Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 mit Sichtfenster (RC-692A-KWN5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
*@blautemple:* lass die Diva ruhig stänkern...

Gruß


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Neues Gehäuse... :

Sharkoon Tauron green edition, ohne Netzteil

Jetzt brauche ich den 12x12 Lüfter nicht mehr, oder?


----------



## blautemple (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Ne beim Tauron sind genug dabei


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Ich glaube, wenn man die 7970 ausreichend übertaktet ist sie schon schneller als die Nvidia.


----------



## facehugger (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



fensterkiller schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wenn man die 7970 ausreichend übertaktet ist sie schon schneller als die Nvidia.


Ähem, auch die GTX670 lässt sich sehr gut takten, ich kann da übrigens aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen. Und hier gibt es auch einen GTX670 OC/Boost-Thread bei dem sehr ordentliche Ergebnisse erreicht wurden... Durch den agressiveren Boost sind ab Werk übertaktete Modelle eh schon fast so schnell wie eine GTX680@stock.

*@TE:* das Tauron wäre eine gute Wahl und es hat genügend Luftschaufler dabei.

Gruß


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Hmm... In manchen Sachen ist die 7970 schneller, in manchen die 670 ...


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Wenn du scharf auf die Games bist kauf die 7970.


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Hmm. Die Spiele will ich schon. Und PhysX kann man ja auch auf der CPU machen


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Ich hab die Empfehlung bekommen die 500W Version wegen der Graka zu nehmen.


----------



## facehugger (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Doppelposts sind hier nicht gern gesehn, dafür gibts den "Bearbeiten"-Button... Beim NT, nimm das:


be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
dann kannst du sehr ruhig schlafen Wenn du die Games willst, schnapp dir halt die rote, habe doch nix gegen

Gruß


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



> avatar_87 17. März 2013 14:09:52
> 
> Die Powercolor würde ich nicht unbedingt nehmen. Zumindest die Powercolor PCS+ wurde zu heiß.
> Außerdem kommt die V3 mit geringem Werkstakt. ich würde die paar € mehr für die Gigabyte OC oder HIS IceQ ausgeben. Da weiß ich zumindest, dass die einen gescheiten Kühler haben. Zur V3 finde ich nichts.
> ...



Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## facehugger (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



fensterkiller schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr dazu?


Stimmt nur teilweise. ASRock baut schon seit längerer Zeit wieder richtig gute Boards mit nem klasse P/L-Verhältnis Die müssen nur an ihrem Ruf arbeiten. Bei der Graka kannst du immer mal Pech haben, ich würde mich zwischen jenen roten entscheiden:


Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sapphire Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, Mini DisplayPort (11197-11-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
PowerColor Radeon HD 7970 V3, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7970 3GBD5-2DHV3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
fast jede 7970 lässt sich zudem auch ohne Spannungsänderung auf 1000-1100Mhz bringen (je nach Chipgüte natürlich...) Das Case ist eh immer Geschmacksache! Es muss nur *dir* gefallen, keinem anderen Ne SSD ist für einen Gamingknecht aktuell eher nice to have als must to have.

PS: willst du denn die Graka wirklich *extrem* übertakten? Manche schließen immer von sich selbst auf andere

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Das Netzteil langt auch wenn die Grafikkarte übertaket wird.
Erst eine hohe Spannung kostet richtig viel Strom.


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Ich will die Graka immer dann Übertakten wenn sie mir zu wenig Leistung hat


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Also von Anfang an.


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Oh, oh


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Bau sie ein und dann schaust du wie das so läuft.


----------



## blautemple (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



fensterkiller schrieb:


> Oh, oh


 
Der will dir doch nur Angst machen


----------



## facehugger (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Sobald du die Graka um 10Mhz übertaktest, explodiert der Knecht und reißt den kompletten Häuserblock gleich mit

Gruß


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Wow


----------



## blautemple (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



facehugger schrieb:


> Sobald du die Graka um 10Mhz übertaktest, explodiert der Knecht und reißt den kompletten Häuserblock gleich mit
> 
> Gruß


 
Das kommt schon eher hin


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



facehugger schrieb:


> Sobald du die Graka um 10Mhz übertaktest, explodiert der Knecht und reißt den kompletten Häuserblock gleich mit
> 
> Gruß


 
Das ist eine AMD Karte. Die platzt dir schon auseinander wenn du auch nur den Powerknopf berührst.


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Ist das gut?


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Das ist super wenn du einen hellen Lichtbogen und auf Druckwellen stehst.


----------



## facehugger (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist eine AMD Karte. Die platzt dir schon auseinander wenn du auch nur den Powerknopf berührst.


Deswegen bin ich für grün Soll nachher schließlich keiner sagen, man hätte dich nicht gewarnt...

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



facehugger schrieb:


> Deswegen bin ich für grün
> Gruß


 
Und ich habe per Bios Hack die IGP vom 3930k aktiviert.


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Ihr mögt AMD nicht


----------



## facehugger (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich habe per Bios Hack die IGP vom 3930k aktiviert.


Das bekommst auch nur du hin

Gruß


----------



## blautemple (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



fensterkiller schrieb:


> Ihr mögt AMD nicht


 
Nö die spammen nur 
So jetzt aber B2T


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



facehugger schrieb:


> Das bekommst auch nur du hin
> 
> Gruß


 
Warte ab. Es gibt noch einen Mod mit dem du alle 8 Kerne des 3930k freischalten kannst. Dabei werden dann auch die vollen 20MB Cache aktiviert. Das hat schon was.


----------



## facehugger (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



Threshold schrieb:


> Warte ab. Es gibt noch einen Mod mit dem du alle 8 Kerne des 3930k freischalten kannst. Dabei werden dann auch die vollen 20MB Cache aktiviert. Das hat schon was.


Was nur 8 Kerne, ich hatte mind. 16 erwartet Und ich will 1GB Cache sehen... Sonst können wir ja gleich gegen die kommenden Konsolen einpacken

Gut, zurück zum Thema: AMD ist Kacke, kauf Nvidia

Gruß


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

4 x GTX 680 SLI ?


----------



## facehugger (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



fensterkiller schrieb:


> 4 x GTX 680 SLI ?


Nur wenn du dazu 2x diesen Prozzi nimmst:


Intel Core i7-3970X, 6x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80619I73970X) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Auf Dual Sockel Boards laufen aber keine i7. Da musst du Xeon nehmen.
Intel Xeon E5-2690, 8x 2.90GHz, Sockel-2011, boxed (BX80621E52690) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Nur wenn du mir das Geld gibst


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Nenene Ich bleib bei meiner 7970 und bei meinem 3570k


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Auf Dual Sockel Boards laufen aber keine i7. Da musst du Xeon nehmen.
> Intel Xeon E5-2690, 8x 2.90GHz, Sockel-2011, boxed (BX80621E52690) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Wenn schon, denn schon: http://geizhals.de/intel-xeon-e5-2687w-bx80621e52687w-a733985.html

Btt: i5 & powercolor hd 7970 v3 sind top


----------



## facehugger (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Wenn schon, denn schon: Intel Xeon E5-2687W, 8x 3.10GHz, Sockel-2011, boxed (BX80621E52687W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Och, da nehmen wir gleich 10, dann gibts Rabatt *@TE:* Mit i5 und 7970 bist du bestens bedient

Gruß


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Ich würde nie einen Xeon fürs Gaming benutzen


----------



## blautemple (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Das ist aber so auch nicht richtig


----------



## facehugger (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



fensterkiller schrieb:


> Ich würde nie einen Xeon fürs Gaming benutzen


Sag niemals nie. Ich hab übrigens gehört, mit AMD-Grakas kann man nicht wirklich daddeln

Gruß


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Hahaha


----------



## blautemple (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Was ist denn jetzt eig die aktuelle Konfig ich habe irgendwie den Überblick verloren


----------



## facehugger (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



fensterkiller schrieb:


> Hahaha


Doch, der Bruder meines Kumpels hat nen Freund und dessen Onkel verkauft ferngesteuerte Taschenrechner beim Blödmarkt. Der hat echt Ahnung von der Materie und muss es ja schließlich wissen...

Gruß


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Ich glaube den Onkel kenne ich


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Konfig:

MB: ASRock Z77 Pro4, Sockel 1155, ATX
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
Graka: PowerColor Radeon HD 7970 V3, 3GB GDDR5
CPU Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW)
CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K Box, LGA1155
Haus: Sharkoon Tauron green edition, ohne Netzteil
Netzteil: be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E9-CM-480W 80+Gold
RAM: 8GB G.Skill RipJaws-X PC3-12800U CL10


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Mist! Dreifachpost!


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



fensterkiller schrieb:


> Ich würde nie einen Xeon fürs Gaming benutzen


 
Eigentlich hast du dir einen Xeon gekauft denn Intel labelt die Xeon zu i5 um wenn sie als Xeon nichts taugen. Immer noch besser als wegwerfen. 
Der i7 3970X ist eigentich ein defekter Xeon 8 Kerner. Bevor Intel also einen 8 Kerner wegwirft weil ein Kern nicht arbeitet labeln sie ihn um und verkaufen ihn für 1000€ als 3790X. Ein paar findet man schon die den Schrott dann kaufen.


----------



## blautemple (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Los bestellen und Bilder posten


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Dann sollte man ja die 8 (7) Kerne freischalten können


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



fensterkiller schrieb:


> Dann sollte man ja die 8 (7) Kerne freischalten können


 
Nein kannst du nicht. Intel hat sowohl den Cache als auch die Kerne deaktiviert. Da ist nichts mit freischalten wie es mal bei AMD klappte.


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

= AMD ist besser?


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Ja AMD ist besser.


----------



## facehugger (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



fensterkiller schrieb:


> Konfig:
> 
> MB: ASRock Z77 Pro4, Sockel 1155, ATX
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
> ...



bei der HDD darauf achten, das du jene nimmst:


Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Beim RAM keine mit "Hahnenkämmen", sondern eher:


G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
es kann sonst zu Platzproblemen mit ausladenden Turmkühlern kommen. Sonst passts soweit PS: wer oder was ist AMD...

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



facehugger schrieb:


> PS: wer oder was ist AMD...


 
Das steht für altersbedingte Makuladegeneration. Also eine Augenkrankheit.


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



facehugger schrieb:


> bei der HDD darauf achten, das du jene nimmst:
> Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Ist das nicht die, die ich habe?


----------



## facehugger (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das steht für altersbedingte Makuladegeneration. Also eine Augenkrankheit.


Was für ne Marmelade? Ich glaub, ich muss zu Fielmann *@TE:* wollt nur sichergehn, das du die aktuellste Version nimmst. Wenn dem so ist, dann... kauf dir ne Nvidia

Gruß


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Nimm Threshold gleich mit, ich glaube der hat sich Verlesen


----------



## facehugger (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



fensterkiller schrieb:


> Nimm Threshold gleich mit, ich glaube der hat sich Verlesen


Der hat doch keine Augen mehr, sein Papagei liest ihm vor und die Antworten tippelt er mit seiner speziellen Tasta für Sehbehinderte

Gruß


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. März 2013)

Aber filmann kostet voll filmann...


----------



## facehugger (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Aber filmann kostet voll filmann...


Endlisch nohrmahle Läude

Gruß


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. März 2013)

Wohl eher: Fielmann kosten voll Fiel, Mann 


Die Konfig sieht echt gut aus, das Tauron ist auch klasse


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*


----------



## facehugger (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



fensterkiller schrieb:


>


Wurd ja auch Zeit, das du mal wat springen lässt. Meine Gehle is schon janz trocken, ne...

Gruß


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. März 2013)

fensterkiller schrieb:


>



Ein wahres wort. Prost!


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Nvidia 9400M vs. PowerColor Radeon HD 7970 V3

Das ihr wieder was zu tun habt (  )


----------



## facehugger (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



fensterkiller schrieb:


> Nvidia 9400M vs. PowerColor Radeon HD 7970 V3
> 
> Das ihr wieder was zu tun habt (  )


Also, wenn die 9400M 4GB VRAM bietet, ist die Anwort so was von klar

Gruß


----------



## blautemple (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Genau 9400m ownes all DD


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

256 mb ...


----------



## fensterkiller (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Wäre denn mein PC auch für Videobearbeitung geeignet?


----------



## Legacyy (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Um was für Videobearbeitung handelt es sich denn?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. März 2013)

Auch mit einem Celeron Mobility Single-Core kannst du Videobearbeitung machen ^^ 

Prinzipiell: Ja. Bei Videobearbeitung ist SMT recht sinnvoll, da müsstest du einen Xeon E3 1230V2 oder einen i7 3770K nehmen.


----------



## fensterkiller (18. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Naja nur en bisschen schneiden und dann rendern. Ich wollte nur wissen ob es schneller läuft als auf einem 2,26 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo 

Wow mein alter Core 2 Duo ist sogar in manchen Sachen besser als der i5 



> *More l2 cache	3 MB	vs	1 MB*
> 3x more l2 cache; more data can be stored in the l2 cache for quick access later
> *Much lower typical power consumption	20.31W	vs	107.5W*
> 5.3x lower typical power consumption
> ...


----------



## fensterkiller (18. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Mir hat man gesagt, dass die Powercolor 7970 V3 schnell abbrennen soll, und ich lieber eine 7950 nehmen soll. 
Das ganze "Nimm eine GTX 670, AMD ist kacke" hab ich erst mal ignoriert


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (18. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



fensterkiller schrieb:


> Naja nur en bisschen schneiden und dann rendern. Ich wollte nur wissen ob es schneller läuft als auf einem 2,26 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo



Schneller läuft es allemal, und zwar deutlich.



fensterkiller schrieb:


> Mir hat man gesagt, dass die Powercolor 7970 V3 schnell abbrennen soll, und ich lieber eine 7950 nehmen soll.
> Das ganze "Nimm eine GTX 670, AMD ist kacke" hab ich erst mal ignoriert


 
1. Wo steht das mit dem Abbrennen ?
2. Richtig so


----------



## fensterkiller (18. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



> pegman 18. März 2013 10:21:57
> 
> Powercolor ist genauso so ein Dreck (entschuldigt die harten Worte) wie Asrock .....bei Powercolor weiss ich aus eigener Erfahrung das die unheimlich schnell überhitzen und kaputt gehen!
> 
> ...



HIER


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (18. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

OMG  

Das kann man definitiv nicht vergleichen. Immer diese Pauschalaussagen ...
Die Powercolor ist prima, außerdem kann man bei jedem Hersteller mal ein defektes Produkt erwischen.


----------



## fensterkiller (18. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Was hat den Asrock damals falsch gemacht, um ihren Ruf so in den Dreck zu ziehen?


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



fensterkiller schrieb:


> Was hat den Asrock damals falsch gemacht, um ihren Ruf so in den Dreck zu ziehen?


 
Sie haben die Asus Palette nach unten hin abgerundet und um eben sehr preisgünstig sein zu können haben sie minderwertige Komponenten verwendet. Da sind dann reihenweise die Kondensatoren auf den Boards geplatzt oder die Spannungsversorgung hat sich plötzlich verabschiedet oder auch nur die Fertigung war nicht auf einem gleichbleibenden Niveau was zur Folge hatte dass das eine Board lief und das andere nicht.

Die Sache ist aber schon über 10 Jahre her. Daher darfst du solche Aussagen nicht mehr mit heutigen Produkten über einen Kamm scheren.
Asrock ist sehr gut aufgestellt und bietet Produkte für jeden Geldbeutel an und hat natürlich auch High End Platinen im Portfolio.


----------



## fensterkiller (18. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Whew. Nicht dass mir dann mein PC durch die Bude fliegt


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (18. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Keine Angst, die Boards sind prima. Natürlich kannst du auch eins von Gigabyte nehmen, das macht keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



ich888 schrieb:


> Keine Angst, die Boards sind prima. Natürlich kannst du auch eins von Gigabyte nehmen, das macht keinen Unterschied.


 
Gigabreit war schon vor 10 Jahren so beschissen wie heute.


----------



## fensterkiller (28. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Und wenn ich als Netzteil doch das Corsair Builder Serie CX500 V3 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze, 500 Watt nehme? Da spare ich ~40€ .


----------



## Makalar (28. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



fensterkiller schrieb:


> Und wenn ich als Netzteil doch das Corsair Builder Serie CX500 V3 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze, 500 Watt nehme? Da spare ich ~40€ .


 
Das ist halt lauter/ineffizienter, würde beim anderen bleiben


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. März 2013)

Das ist nicht so wirklich das Wahre. Bleib bitte beim E9, es muss ja auch nicht die Variante mit Kabelmanagement sein.


----------



## fensterkiller (28. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Das kostet 100€ !!!


----------



## Coldhardt (28. März 2013)

Und ist jeden Euro davon Wert


----------



## fensterkiller (29. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Solange es nicht Geld druckt, bin ich nicht beeindruckt ... 
Ich brauche beweise!


----------



## Coldhardt (29. März 2013)

fensterkiller schrieb:
			
		

> Solange es nicht Geld druckt, bin ich nicht beeindruckt ...
> Ich brauche beweise!



Nun, in gewisser Weise druckt es Geld 
Durch die höhere Effizienz sparst du Geld, was ja schon fast aufs selbe hinausläuft 
Warte mal auf Thresh, der wird dir ein paar Argumente liefern  (zum Beispiel den wesentlich leiseren Lüfter)


----------



## fensterkiller (29. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Solange es nicht lauter als mein MacBook unter volllast ist, passt das schon 
Ich bin nicht so verwöhnt


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (29. März 2013)

Ich kenne die Lautstärke deines MacBooks nicht, aber das E9 sollte selbst unter Last aus einem geschlossenen Gehäuse aus 1 Meter Abstand nicht herauszuhören sein.


----------



## Leckrer (29. März 2013)

Du hörst es nicht heraus. Es ist einfach Ultra leise und dann auch noch höchst effizient.

Spare nie am Netzteil!


----------



## Ozzelot (29. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Wie wäre es denn mit einem Antec High Current Gamer  HCG-520 oder mit CM das Antec High Current Gamer M  HCG-520M wenn du wirklich noch am Netzteil sparen willst?  
Habe selber das Antec High Current Gamer  HCG-620 und bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Makalar (29. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Ich würde beim Be quiet bleiben, das ist besser als das Antec


----------



## fensterkiller (29. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Was ist denn das beste (und billigste) >500W Netzteil, dass ihr kennt ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (29. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Warum ein Netzteil über 500 Watt ? Ein gutes 450 Watt Netzteil reicht völlig aus


----------



## fensterkiller (29. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

AMD sagt >500


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (29. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

AMD sagt das, damit auch die billigen Techsolo Netzteile die Grafikkarte befeuern können. Ein gutes 450 Watt Netzteil reicht völlig.


----------



## fensterkiller (29. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Dann brauch ich ein gutes und kostengünstiges 450 W Netzteil. 
Aber wie gesagt: Ich will übertakten und das System wird auch öfter auf volllast laufen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (29. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Das hier kannst du nehmen: be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Darunter würde* ich* nicht gehen.


----------



## fensterkiller (29. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Also *das*


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Exakt.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (29. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Wenn du dann noch über Geizhals hereingehst sparst du noch 5 Euro


----------



## fensterkiller (29. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Ich vergleiche mal kurz alle Preise ...


----------



## fensterkiller (29. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

HW Versand: 914,91 €
Geizhals: 910,48 € 

EDIT: Jetzt doch 915,39. Dafür gibts "Service Level Gold"


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (29. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Service Level Gold kannst du herauslassen, das bringt nix


----------



## fensterkiller (29. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Entweder ich hab was vergessen oder bei Mindfactory kostet das ganze 894,47!!!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (29. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Mach doch einfach von beiden Screenshots und gleiche die Warenkörbe miteinander ab 

Eventuell bist du bei HWV auch nicht immer über Geizhals hereingegangen !?


----------



## fensterkiller (29. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Genau.


----------



## fensterkiller (29. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Hat jemand Gutscheincodes für mich?


----------



## Makalar (29. März 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Bei MF schwanken die Preise schon manchmal stark


----------



## fensterkiller (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Kennt jemand gute LP 16 GB RAM Sticks? (2x8GB)


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Mai 2013)

fensterkiller schrieb:


> Kennt jemand gute LP 16 GB RAM Sticks? (2x8GB)



Bitte sehr: http://geizhals.de/geil-dragon-ram-...11-28-ddr3-1600-gd316gb1600c11dc-a837886.html

Aber fürs zocken langen auch 8gb


----------



## fensterkiller (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Ich brauch nochmal euren Rat: 

Soll ich für das Bitfenix Shinobi mit Fenster noch einen Gehäuselüfter kaufen?
Die: _3072MB Powercolor Radeon HD 7970 PCI-E OC 384bit Dual-DVI/HDMI/2xDis retail_ ist doch gut oder? Auch zum Übertakten? Weil die hat OC im Namen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. Mai 2013)

1) ja
2) das ist egal ob oc draufsteht, mit 3 mausklicks wird ne normale auch oc: http://geizhals.de/sapphire-radeon-hd-7970-11197-11-40g-a834194.html


----------



## blautemple (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> 1) ja


 
z.B. den Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## fensterkiller (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

1 oder mehrere?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



fensterkiller schrieb:


> 1 oder mehrere?


 
dürfen natürlich auch 2 sein


----------



## blautemple (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

einer reicht aber auch


----------



## fensterkiller (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Weil ja schon 2 Lüfter vormontiert sind, oder?  Und wo soll ich den einbauen? Unten, Oben, Seite, Vorne, Hinten?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



fensterkiller schrieb:


> Weil ja schon 2 Lüfter vormontiert sind, oder?  Und wo soll ich den einbauen? Unten, Oben, Seite, Vorne, Hinten?


 
nö, einer ist drin. wenn du es silent magst, take these: http://geizhals.de/noiseblocker-nb-eloop-s-series-b12-1-a820044.html


----------



## fensterkiller (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Mir ist die Leistung wichtig (solang er mich nicht aus meinem Sessel bläst).


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



fensterkiller schrieb:


> Mir ist die Leistung wichtig (solang er mich nicht aus meinem Sessel bläst).


 
dann der t.b. silence o


----------



## fensterkiller (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Suche auch einen neuen Bildschirm. 1080p sollte er haben. Und vielleicht größer als 20 Zoll. Und günstig muss er sein 

Und muss es unbedingt ein 120 hz Bildschirm mit unter 2ms Reaktionszeit sein?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

LG IPS237L-BN LED Cinema Design · TFT 58,4cm (23'') / 5.000.000:1 / 5ms | redcoon.de kostet nach abzug der gutschrift noch 142€ und ist somit die p/l empfehlung. auch gut aber 40€ teurer: 23" (58,42cm) Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz 1920x1080


----------



## fensterkiller (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Ich habe gehört, dass man Monitore "übertakten" kann ... Stimmt das? Was macht das?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



fensterkiller schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, dass man Monitore "übertakten" kann ... Stimmt das? Was macht das?


 
man ändert die bilwiderhohlfrequenz, meist sind aber nur von 60hz aus gesehen 1-10hz mehr erreichbar


----------



## fensterkiller (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*

Bringt das was oder explodiert mir der nach ner Zeit?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gamer-PC < 1000 €*



fensterkiller schrieb:


> Bringt das was oder explodiert mir der nach ner Zeit?


 
bringt eher nix, wird aber auch nicht explodieren


----------

